# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  طلب مساعده

## dali

طلب مساعده
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
أرجو منكم المساعده أعمل حاليا كمحامي متمرن في تونس متحصل علي ماجستار قانون خاص و علوم جنائية و علي دبلوم الدراسات التحضيرية للدكتوراه من جامعة بار بنيان   فرنسا، أريد العمل في نفس المجال أو في آخر مماثل في السعودية فهل هذا ممكن؟ وكيف يمكنني الحصول عليه؟    
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الأخ /dali*
*يمكنك البحث فى* *منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة* فلقد أضفت بعض الوظائف فى بعض الجامعات السعودية.
ويمكنك مراسلة الجامعات الكترونيا ربما يكون لديهم وظيفة شاغرة تناسبك .
نتمنى لك كل التوفيق.

----------


## dali

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جازكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## قموشة2008

ارجو مساعدتي في عمل بحث قانوني بشروط البحث العلمي السليمة ضروووووووووووري

----------


## قموشة2008

:Stretcher: 


> ارجو مساعدتي في عمل بحث قانوني بشروط البحث العلمي السليمة ضروووووووووووري

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حاضر ماهو موضوع بحثك؟

----------

